# swell.gr: Opel(Vauxhal) Insignia Paint Correction



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*swell.gr: Opel(Vauxhall) Insignia Paint Correction*

Hi guys.

This is my 2nd post in here and I have to say that I am very happy with the very positive feedback I had from my *1st work* I posted a some days ago.

This time I will show you a colour correction on a *Black Metallic Opel Insignia* which was booked for correction over a month ago. It was obviously mistreated and swirls had added a dull look on the paint.

*First was the Paint detective's readings:*









*Trunk*









*Bonnet No1*









*Bonnet No2*

I Started Correcting with *Menzerna PO203S* and a *Yellow LC Cutting Pad* on a Rotary polisher. 2nd Step was with *Menzerna PO 85 RD* and *White Sonus Polishing Pad* on the rotary again. Finally for maximum protection, *Menzerna Power Lock Polymer Sealant* with a black pad on my DA was applied in 2 Layers.

The results were fantastic and the owner of the car very Pleased with the final look of the car. His actual words were that it turned better than new. 

So, here are some photos.

*50/50s:*



















*Following are many before/after photos:*



























































































































































































































































































































































































































































*And last but not least, some final photos:*





































*Owner with a happy face* 























































*Here is a video slideshow that I made for ease of viewing:*






I hope you enjoy reading.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Fantastic job mike :argie::argie:
That's a realy paint correction!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

50/50 shots speak for themselves. Very good job and fantastic results. 

Well done mike


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great Mike :thumb:!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great work man!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

It is pure awesomeness! Nice work! Car was in pretty bad shape.

Great turn around!!!


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work there mike , How did you find the insignia,s paint work a few owners here in the uk have said the paint work on them was a nightmare mainly due to it being so easy to mark and to scratch .


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

bobssignum said:


> Great work there mike , How did you find the insignia,s paint work a few owners here in the uk have said the paint work on them was a nightmare mainly due to it being so easy to mark and to scratch .


Exactly nightmare .... the clear coat is soft it being so easy to swirl and scratch


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job,nice turnaround done...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------

